# Is this a good hand strap for my kindle fire?



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a kindle fire from ebay a couple of weeks ago and I so like it. I am a very meticulous kind of person when it comes to my stuff it's why I wanted to buy this cheap hand strap to help protect my kindle fire.

Honestly, I am thinking twice if I should buy this hand strap or not. It looks fine though the price is very cheap. Is there anyone here who have purchased this hand strap? If so then let me know what suggestions you can give.

Here's the link to it by the way http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DEQ3AYK!

Thank you so much!


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week I bought a hand strap for my kindle fire but unfortunately after using it for three days, the strap could no longer hold my device in place. I bought it from ebay though I don't blame ebay for it. ;( I wish I have posted the item and asked for my friends opinion before purchasing it.

Anyhow, yesterday I headed over to amazon and saw a good deal for universal hand strap. I don't want to make the same mistake again so I decided to post the deal here and ask for your opinion.

If there's anyone here who have purchased this universal hand strap from amazon please let me know if this item is a good buy.

Here's the link to it by the way. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DEQ3AYK

Thanks and take care.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I purchased one when you first posted this, and love the feel and size of it. Amazon had only 3 reviews, but they were all 5 star. Price is great, love that it holds an id card also.


----------

